# Christmas in World War II



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2013)

'Father Christmas' in a costume and mask presents a young girl with a gift. This boy and other children are attending a Christmas party held at Admiralty House, London. Some children wear party hats and smart clothing. The room is decorated with a tree, balloons and a large novelty cracker. Mrs Attlee, wife of the future Prime Minister, is in Red Cross uniform to the right of the picture 17 December 1942.







A unit postman with a sack of Christmas parcels decorated with holly near Weert.NOVEMBER 1944






A group of cheerful men from the Royal Artillery display chickens acquired for their Christmas dinner, Venray in Holland, 24 December 1944.






A group of german soldiers on Christmas Eve.






SCENES AT STALAG VIIIB (LAMSDORF) PRISONER OF WAR CAMP, GERMANY: Interior view of a camp hut showing prisoners' accommodation and possessions on Christmas Day 1944. Homemade Christmas decorations hang from the ceiling and the overcrowded, cluttered conditions endured by the prisoners are evident.






Men of the Border Regiment enjoy Christmas dinner at Mouchin in France, 17 December 1939.





German Luftwaffe soldiers celebrating Christmas.






An aircrew officer and a guard on night duty listen to a choir, composed of the ground crew of No. 122 Wing, singing Christmas carols by a Hawker Tempest in a dispersal at Volkel airfield (B80), Holland, conducted by the Wing's Padre, Squadron Leader K J Morgan.






Christmas dinner and celebrations in the wardroom of HMS MALAYA. The ship is based at Scapa Flow. 25 December 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2013)

Royal Artillery cooks preparing Christmas dinner near Geilenkirchen, Germany, 25 December 1944.






The Armed Forces: Sailors prepare a Christmas concert on board HMS TYNE at Scapa Flow. The absence of women on board usually required some performers to dress up as women. The picture shows the cast's female impersonators donning costumes and applying make up. 






Adolf Hitler, centre, dines with coastal defence workers of the organisation Todt in a camp tent in celebration of Christmas Eve in Germany on December 24, 1940.






A group of Wrens, in Liverpool, make toys from scraps of old clothing as Christmas gifts to the children of local sailors.






Injured soldiers open Christmas presents with nurses in their ward at a military hospital, December 1939.






Troops at a Christmas dinner in Burma, 18 December 1944.






German POWs at Glen Mill camp, Oldham, on Christmas Eve 1940.






The crew of a 40mm Bofors anti-aircraft gun celebrate Christmas with some bully beef decorated with camelthorn, 17 December 1942.






London children enjoying themselves at a Christmas Party, Dec. 25, 1940, in an underground shelter.






Sitting in front of a Japanese bunker captured at Simemi Creek, in the Buna, New Guinea theatre of the war on Dec. 23, 1942, Capt. Maclin Frierson, left, of Birmingham Ala., and Pfc. Raymond Melody, Lake City, Iowa, open Christmas presents that were given to them by the American Red Cross.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2013)

Great stuff Chris. That shot of Hitler having his Christmas dinner should be in the 'Provide a caption' section!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 24, 2013)

That shot of the stalog reminds of the set of Stalag 17.


----------

